# What is E's plans for the 118w location?



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Anyone know what E's plans are for the 118w slot.. I noticed my locals are now on the 61.5w location.. I currently get them on 118w.. Will they continue to be there?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe E* is leasing transponders on 118 from another service provider in order to provide local HD service to a handful of markets when bandwidth was tight. I live in St. Louis and must rely on that bird too for my 4 HD locals.

Now that E* owns the 61.5 sat and VOOM is (sadly) bye-bye, I'll bet that all local HD service will eventually be moved to birds that they own. I just hope the St. Louis locals move to one of the other birds my dish can currently see (110, 119 or 129), rather than require another new one added to the roof. Fox MW is on 129 so I'm hoping the locals find a place there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

118.7 is primarily for International channels, though a handful of areas get locals from that location. Internationals are being migrated off of 61.5 and 148.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup Pittsburgh HD is on the 118.7.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

The 61.5 orb location is going to be teemed up with 72.7 and 77 orb locations. At team summit last May E* announced a new dish for these orb locations called the Eastern Arc. This new antenna will be able to receive all three orb locations on a single dish. Some of the satellites have yet to be launched. I was told by E* engineers that everything now on 110, 119, 129-61.5 will be on the new satellites. This will be for the East Coast. I think this should explain why the local channels are on 61.5 satellite. 118.7 is being reserved for international although there are a lot of locals on that one also but I think that is a short term solution till some new satellites are launched but that is just my theory. Anyways I hope this information helps.

Wayne


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

When does this eastern arc plan go into effect and become available for installs?

I have a friend whose parents live in Albany, Ga, but a DISH installer said no-can-do to to trees in the low line of site for their local channels (maybe it was to 123 west?)

DirecTv is an option of course but they do not carry that small market's locals.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

tkrandall said:


> When does this eastern arc plan go into effect and become available for installs?
> 
> I have a friend whose parents live in Albany, Ga, but a DISH installer said no-can-do to to trees in the low line of site for their local channels (maybe it was to 123 west?)
> 
> DirecTv is an option of course but they do not carry that small market's locals.


Aug 20th, 2008 For new installs Only.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

never mind, the Albany locals are on one of the far west birds, at least for now.


----------

